# Perfect Pear wine label!



## saintprovogirl (Jan 2, 2011)

I haven't quite decided what the final product will be with my pear wine label but this is a start. 




[/IMG]


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2011)

Very "[email protected]@L !


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2011)

Thats funny! Good job.


----------



## Daisy317 (Jan 2, 2011)

LMAO! That would make a great conversation piece!


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 2, 2011)

I actually have a bunch of funny labels coming. I don't know why but when I go out of town I always hit the liquor store in search for any bottle with an awesomely crude/perverted label. For my pumpkin wine I'm going to have a pinup on top of a pumpkin and it's going to be called..."Call Me Pumpkin".


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2011)

Just make sure they are in good taste and no nudity here please! It might offend some.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh I'd never. I'll keep it trashy/classy and keep the clothes on the pinups. Still need to be able to give bottles to my mama.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 2, 2011)

I think I like it this way more but I don't know...


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 2, 2011)

Maybe bigger pears?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2011)

Or maybe smaller!!!!! ::


----------



## GerardVineyard (Jan 2, 2011)

Just curious saintprovogirl, are you the model ?


----------



## n2tazmania (Jan 2, 2011)

Agree with Wade. Those look like a hand full.... LOL!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 2, 2011)

Alright you guys knock it off. In the mean time I am trying to see the label but the fruit's in the way.


----------



## Catfish (Jan 2, 2011)

thats great!


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 2, 2011)

Great labels!!!

I cant believe you are in Springville, Utah.

I am in Provo.... I was starting to think I was the only person in Utah County fermenting stuff.... haha

Joel


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm afraid to see the label on your banana wine. Yikes!

That pear label looks very well done, good work.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jan 3, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I'm afraid to see the label on your banana wine. Yikes!
> 
> That pear label looks very well done, good work.



yeah, but a peach label might be nice


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 3, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> Great labels!!!
> 
> I cant believe you are in Springville, Utah.
> 
> ...



I have a friend in Provo that Brews and makes wine as well. Surprising for Utah County for sure.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I started something with my label LOL!


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 3, 2011)

GerardVineyard said:


> Just curious saintprovogirl, are you the model ?



I wish I was like the girl on my label....so no, not a model.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 3, 2011)

saintprovogirl said:


> I think I started something with my label LOL!




It doesn't take much to get the crew here going.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 3, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> It doesn't take much to get the crew here going.



LOL...I can see that! I'm glad you have you guys to laugh with me. I personally strive for at least one thing daily to make me LMAO, and I think that's why I entertain myself with label ideas.


----------



## Brian (Jan 3, 2011)

saintprovogirl said:


> I think I like it this way more but I don't know...]
> 
> I agree I like this one better! It is a little more classy!


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey - it's a nice pair, I mean pears label.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 3, 2011)

It does look better! Now I'm working on one for my cherry skeeter.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 3, 2011)

saintprovogirl said:


> It does look better! Now I'm working on one for my cherry skeeter.



Well if this doesn't bring Troy back...


----------



## Brian (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 3, 2011)

By the way.... Costco in Orem has some incredible Pears right now. I am doing 10 gallons. Pears are 6 lbs for 5 bucks.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 4, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> By the way.... Costco in Orem has some incredible Pears right now. I am doing 10 gallons. Pears are 6 lbs for 5 bucks.



Aldi's has them for $0.99 per bag.


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 4, 2011)

Goodfella said:


> By the way.... Costco in Orem has some incredible Pears right now. I am doing 10 gallons. Pears are 6 lbs for 5 bucks.



I have some in my deep freeze from this year. Next year I'm really going to have to stock up so I can keep the "Perfect Pear" a flowin'.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 4, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Well if this doesn't bring Troy back...



Could he have gotten married and not be allowed to look at pears anymore? 
Or post on the internet.


----------

